# EA "gewinnt" Wahl zur schlimmsten Firma Amerikas 2012



## M4xw0lf (5. April 2012)

Hallo Community,

EA hat in den letzten Monaten dank teilweise rechtswidrigen AGBs in seiner Plattform Origin und dreister DLC-Politik vor allem rund um Mass Effect 3 (das auch noch inhaltlich sehr viele Spieler ennttäuschte) in Deutschland fast durchgängig negative Schlagzeilen gemacht. 
Die Leser des amerikanische Magazins "The Consumerist" haben nun in der jährlichen User-Wahl zur schlechtesten amerikanischen Firma EA auch noch die zweifelhafte Ehre zugesprochen, den "Titel" verdient zu haben. Im Finale konnte EA sich gegen die Bank of America "durchsetzen".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem Weg dorthin konnte EA sich bereits gegen Größen wie Facebook, AT&T, Google und Apple behaupten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EA gewann letztendlich mit einer überzeugenden Mehrheit von 64,03% gegenüber 35,97% für die Bank of America und bekam diesen formschönen Award verliehen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EA zeigte sich wenig beeindruckt und äußerte in einem Statement gegenüber Kotaku.com:



> We're sure that British Petroleum, AIG, Philip Morris, and Halliburton are all relieved they weren't nominated this year. We're going to continue making award-winning games and services played by more than 300 million people worldwide.





> Wir sind sicher, dass BP, AIG, Philip Morris und Halliburton alle erleichtert sind, dass sie dieses Jahr nicht nominiert wurden. Wir werden weiterhin preisgekrönte Spiele und Dienste entwickeln, die weltweit von mehr als 300 Millionen Menschen gespielt werden.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2012)

Sehr lustig aber EA hat recht. Die Ölkonzerne fehlen alle. die wären immer noch meine Favoriten gewesen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. April 2012)

Trotzdem schön wenn EA es auch hier wieder vor die Nase gehalten bekommt - auch wenn sie wie immer nichts davon wahrhaben wollen, alles von sich weisen und auf xy Millionen Spiele verweisen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. April 2012)

Richtig. Trotzdem wird sich bei dem Laden sicher nichts ändern, so lange sie nur "goldene Kacke" verliehen bekommen - die Verbraucher sollten ihnen lieber ihre goldenen Scheinchen vorenthalten.


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2012)

Verdient.


----------



## TerrorTomato (5. April 2012)

Ich fände es aber auch mal interessant zu wissen, was sich die _Bank of America _so geleistet hat...


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Trotzdem schön wenn EA es auch hier wieder vor die Nase gehalten bekommt - auch wenn sie wie immer nichts davon wahrhaben wollen, alles von sich weisen und auf xy Millionen Spiele verweisen.


 
Ändern wird sich aber nichts egal wie oft den Firmen gesagt wird wie unsinnig ihre Vorgehensweise ist.
Ubi Soft hält auch weiterhin an ihrer Geschäftspolitik fest.



TerrorTomato schrieb:


> Ich fände es aber auch mal interessant zu wissen, was sich die _Bank of America _so geleistet hat...



Die Bank of America hat Kunden um Zinserträge geprellt. Da gab es Ende 2011 einen netten Artikel in einem Wirtschaftsmagazin.


----------



## Koyote (5. April 2012)

Finde ich witzig  Mal sehen, was die noch so gewinnen...


----------



## Amigo (5. April 2012)

Den 1. Platz haben sie nicht verdient... da haben wohl massig Nerds abgestimmt...


----------



## Memphis_83 (5. April 2012)

geile wahl , ea würde auch gegen die ölmultis anstinken,denn die machen nicht soviel abzocke wie opec...


----------



## Iceananas (5. April 2012)

Gegen die ganzen Ölkonzerne und Finanzhaie ist EA echt noch harmlos  aber lustige Wahl, sollten wir hier auch machen...


----------



## Alex555 (5. April 2012)

so gehört sich das, sie haben es nicht besser verdient. 
300Millionen zu viele spielen EA Spiele, ansonsten hätten sie sich dieses angeberische Statement am Ende gespart. 
- Ein weiterer Grund EA Produkte zu boykottieren, EA? - NEIN DANKE


----------



## Dynamitarde (5. April 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch EA  .


----------



## Memphys (5. April 2012)

Wo ist denn bitte Activision? Die hätten bei der Begründung den Preis dutzendfach öfter verdient


----------



## lunar19 (5. April 2012)

Wär die GEMA ein Konzern = 1. Platz.

Aber so: Gratulation an EA! Gerechtfertigt


----------



## GreatDay (5. April 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Verdient.



Naja, mit Dice hat EA einen der besten Entwickler an Board und auch Fifa-teile verkaufen sich wie warme Semmel ohne EA wäre noch weniger am Gaming Markt los.
Abgesehen von der Geldgier, die sich gerade durch die Multiplattform-Games abezeichnet, und Origin ist EA eigentlich ganz i.O.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (5. April 2012)

GreatDay schrieb:


> Naja, mit Dice hat EA einen der besten Entwickler an Board und auch Fifa-teile verkaufen sich wie warme Semmel ohne EA wäre noch weniger am Gaming Markt los.
> Abgesehen von der Geldgier, die sich gerade durch die Multiplattform-Games abezeichnet, und Origin ist EA eigentlich ganz i.O.


 DICE hin oder her. DICE ist eben DICE und nicht EA, auch wenn es mittlerweile EA gehört. Genauso wenig wäre Audi davon betroffen, wenn VW den Award bekommen hätte, weil beides voneinander unabhängig agierende Unternehmen sind. Zumindest verstehe ich das so.
Und dass sich die FIFA-Reihe wie geschnitten Brot verkauft hat auch nichts mit der "Güte" von EA zu tun. Es geht wohl zum Großteil darum, wie man seine Käufer behandelt - und da liegt EA noch vor Activision-Blizzard, Valve oder Ubisoft - zumindest meiner Meinung nach. Auch wenn es bei Ubisoft schon eng wird.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (5. April 2012)

Gratulation EA.


----------



## MonKAY (5. April 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg dorthin konnte EA sich bereits gegen Größen wie Facebook, AT&T, Google und Apple behaupten:


 
Um genau zu sein haben sie sich nur gegen AT&T aus deiner Auflistung durchgesetzt. Die anderen hatten sich gegenseitig rausgeschmissen.


----------



## Liza (5. April 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Verdient.


 
So sieht es aus
Es fehlen einfach die Ideen für was neues, oft werden einfach nur ältere Titel leicht verändert oder etwas umgebaut. Ich bin schon seit langem nicht mehr so wirklich von EA begeistert, daher freut mich die verdiente Auszeichnung natürlich. Vielleicht lernen Sie ja mal daraus.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (5. April 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> EA zeigte sich wenig beeindruckt und äußerte in einem Statement...


 
So ein Award würde mich an Stelle von EA auch nicht weiter jucken, wo ich weiß, dass meine Spiele sich trotz aller Schweinereien prächtig verkaufen. Spieler sind nun mal wie Drogensüchtige und lassen alles über sich ergehen.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (5. April 2012)

Da gratuliere ich doch ganz herzlich!
Die Ölkonzerne haben genau wie die GEMA den 1. Platz verdient. Ich würde vorschlagen Platz 2 und 3 abzuschaffen und mehr als nur einen "Gewinner" ernennen. Außerdem würde ich dies Achievement auf jedes EA-Produkt drauf machen, damit wirklich jeder was davon hat. Der Erfinder von dem Ding sollte den Nobelpreis erhalten oder wenigstens 'ne Medaille. 
Für die Ölkonzerne würde ich das Achievement fast genauso machen, nur noch ein Ölfass mit Dollarzeichen und wir haben den Award für unsere Ölmultis.


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2012)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> nur noch ein Ölfass mit Dollarzeichen und wir haben den Award für unsere Ölmultis.


 
Ich wäre aber für einen Ölteppich.


----------



## Liistefano (5. April 2012)

Tja gut das ich schon länger keine EA-Spiele mehr kaufe, mein Geld sehen die so schnell nicht wieder.


----------



## PC GAMER (5. April 2012)

sehe ich falsch ?
Eine Bank verliert gegen EA ? 
Ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt, aber eine Bank ist viel schlimmer als EA.

Die Banken veräppeln uns und zocken uns ab und die Wählen eine Firma die Spiele herstellt ?
Lieber habe ich 60 € weniger als 30.000 €


----------



## Verminaard (5. April 2012)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> sehe ich falsch ?
> Eine Bank verliert gegen EA ?
> Ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt, aber eine Bank ist viel schlimmer als EA.
> 
> ...


 
Aber EA ist doch der Teufel!
Die Banken betruegen, teils mit staatlicher Unterstuetzung, EA stellt nur Produkte her die keiner kaufen muss, ist aber trotzdem schlimmer?

Irgendwie laeuft doch Einiges schief.


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. April 2012)

Man muss berücksichtigen, dass das eine Userwahl war und keine redaktionelle Auswahl. Die User rekrutieren sich mit Sicherheit zur großen Mehrheit aus der Gruppe der unter 30 jährigen und machen dann ihrem Ärger Luft... da sind sicher mehr Leute dabei, die sich schon über überteuerte DLCs als über überteuerte Kredite und Managergehälter geärgert haben.


----------



## Verminaard (5. April 2012)

Es wird aber trotzdem gekauft, teure DLC's hin oder her.
Und die dies nicht kaufen besorgen es sich illegal mit irgendwelchen fadenscheinigen Ausreden.
Solange der Markt da ist, und die User bereit sind dafuer Geld auszugeben, wird sich nichts aendern.
Selbst die illegal erworbenen Exemplare geben doch EA das Signal das sie alles richtig machen, nur das Einige dafuer nichts zahlen wollen.

Eigentlich gehoert diese Auszeichnung den ganzen Kunden die sich trotz Aerger und aufregen EA Produkte kaufen.
EA ist wie mittlerweilen alle anderen Spielehersteller ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen das soviel wie moeglich Gewinn generieren will.
Dank Einzug der BWL'er in diese Branche.


----------



## phila_delphia (5. April 2012)

Auch wenn es sicher deutlich "schlimmere" Unternehmen gibt... Ich gratuliere Herzlich.

EA Titel hole ich mir seit längerem nur noch vom Wühltisch...

Grüße


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. April 2012)

Ich seh auch nicht ein für einen zusätzlichen Charakter, der schon auf der DVD schlummert, 10€ zusätzlich hinzulegen - soweit kommts noch 
Bis da nicht mal eine komplette Version kommt, werde ich ME3 nicht spielen. Wobei es vermutlich insgesamt so verblödet ist, dass es mir auch mit DLC und erweitertem Ende keine Freude macht.


----------



## Aggrotyp (5. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ändern wird sich aber nichts egal wie oft den Firmen gesagt wird wie unsinnig ihre Vorgehensweise ist.
> Ubi Soft hält auch weiterhin an ihrer Geschäftspolitik fest. .


 
wo lebst du denn? ubi ist längst auf onlineaktivierung umgestiegen. eben weil sie einsehen das always on der falsche weg ist.

wenn wer einen haufen shit verdient dann wohl ea


----------



## KILLTHIS (5. April 2012)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Aber EA ist doch der Teufel!
> Die Banken betruegen, teils mit staatlicher Unterstuetzung, EA stellt nur Produkte her die keiner kaufen muss, ist aber trotzdem schlimmer?
> 
> Irgendwie laeuft doch Einiges schief.


 
Ich bin mit EA zwar auch nicht einverstanden, aber ich muss dir recht geben. Seltsame First-World-Probleme, die wir hier haben.


----------



## RedBrain (5. April 2012)

Hart aber gerecht!

Nicht nur das, sondern auch wegen Porsche Lizenz!

Für EA eine SÜND€!


----------



## wishi (5. April 2012)

Leider gibt es noch immer zu viele engstirnige User, denen es vollkommen egal ist was EA für eine Firmenpolitik zu Tage legt und kaufen deren Produkte fleißig weiter. Von den ganzen Konsoleros mal abgesehen, die eh vollkommen Dumm und Naiv sind und bis zu 80okken für Bullshit auf den Tisch legen da die Spiele wie z.b. Battelfiel 3 noch schlechter sind als auf unserem guten "alten" Rechenknecht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2012)

Ganz unverdient war es wohl nicht, wenn man nur den eigenen Willen sieht und den Kunden nur als Melkkuh sieht. Kunden lassen sich nicht dauerhaft wie Fiffi an der Leine präsentieren, da kömmt irgendwann das Häuflein vor dem Fuß


----------



## Alex555 (5. April 2012)

Blöd dass man nur Firmen nominieren kann, ich hätte gerne in der Rubrik sonstiges "ACTA" nominiert  , denn ACTA ist das letzte, sogar noch hinter EA


----------



## Entelodon (5. April 2012)

den support fand ich schon bei "nfs: porsche" mehr als dürftig... die patches für das spiel lösten den 2 GHz textur bug nicht und nicht mal die in der stahlbox, 2003 erschienene, neuaufgelegte (nebenbei unveränderte) version enthielt einen patch der das behob (auch das problem mit win2k oder xp wurde nie richtig gelöst...) trotz all der anfragen (ich war bestimmt nicht der einzige!) und der kentniss der probleme, war ea stur und nicht gewillt einen patch nachzuliefern...  das musste schliesslich ein fan erledigen (hack in der porsche.exe der 4 zahlen änderte), eine 2 minuten arbeit (der ea support meinte "der eingriff sei zu kompliziert und nicht machbar")...!!! 


heute, 10 jahre später, befinden wir uns mit ORIGIN  (steam etc.)   an einem neuen tiefpunkt. ich hasse diese aufgehalsten platformen und das auch nur weil ich auf spiele wie bf3, skyrim und dn: forever nicht verzichten kann und deren platformen benutzen MUSS... so gerne ich auch würde. bei solchen titeln KANN ich nicht boykottieren...!!! und so sitze ich zwischen 2 stühlen: game mit origin, steam etc. , oder nicht mehr zocken?  letzteres ist auch keine alternative...


----------



## Aggrotyp (5. April 2012)

Rated R Superstar schrieb:


> heute, 10 jahre später, befinden wir uns mit ORIGIN  (steam etc.)   an einem neuen tiefpunkt. ich hasse diese aufgehalsten platformen und das auch nur weil ich auf spiele wie bf3, skyrim und dn: forever nicht verzichten kann und deren platformen benutzen MUSS... so gerne ich auch würde. bei solchen titeln KANN ich nicht boykottieren...!!! und so sitze ich zwischen 2 stühlen: game mit origin, steam etc. , oder nicht mehr zocken?  letzteres ist auch keine alternative...


 
ja aber steam schnüffelt wenigstens nicht auf meinem rechner herum, da wähle ich lieber das kleinere übel.
bis jetzt bin ich gut ohne bf3 durchgekommen, schade eigentlich da dice gute arbeit geleistet hat.
der origin kram kann mich mal


----------



## Ich 15 (5. April 2012)

RedBrain schrieb:


> Nicht nur das, sondern auch wegen Porsche Lizenz!


Sorry, aber Porsche hat da aber die schuld und nicht EA. Außerdem dürfen Porsche Autos jetzt auch wieder auch von anderen lizenziert werden

@Aggrotyp klar macht Steam das oder woher wissen die welche Hardware und Programme du benutzt


----------



## Chrissyx (5. April 2012)

EA hat viele Jahre hart daran gearbeitet, den ersten Platz zu holen. Mit dem Origin-Endspurt hat's wohl endlich geklappt. Ein verdienter Spitzenplatz!


----------



## GxGamer (5. April 2012)

Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt es sich recht ungeniert.
Jetzt kanns ja losgehen.


----------



## nuclear (6. April 2012)

mmh, ja man kann auch übertreiben. Finde Actiblizz bei den Publishern schlimmer (WoW ist/wahr ja wohl die Abzocke schlechthin, MW mit seinen zig Add-Ons...). Naja und wie EA auch schrieb, wie soll man denn bei den Ölkonzernen und Banken mithalten....
Origin war ne scheiß Aktion, aber inzwischen merkt man es nicht mal mehr und es wurde auf die Kritik reagiert.


----------



## Rockabilly87 (6. April 2012)

Die Wahl und vor allem das Ergebniss ist ja wohl der größte Witz überhaupt.
Sorry, aber die Wähler und die Leute die hier auch noch zustimmen leiden anscheinend an kompletten Realitätsverlust.

EA die schlimmste Firma 2012.... das ich nicht lache. Leute ihr habt überhaupt keinen Plan von der Welt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. April 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Verdient.


Nein.

Haliburton/BP hätte es, vor allen anderen.
Du erinnerst dich, das waren die mit der Ölkatastrophe im Golf von Mexico, die auch die Arbeiter, dei für Aufräumarbeiten verantwortlich waren, nicht ausreichend geschützt haben...

Oder aber diverse 'Content 'produzierende'' Betriebe, die hier in D Zustände herbeiführen wollen, von denen wir dachten, dass sie endlich endgültig hinter uns lägen...

Oder aber die 'Finanzindustrie', die ihr Geld auf dem Rücken der nicht ganz so reichen Bevölkerung macht (man könnte auch sagen, dass die teilweise die nicht reichen ausbeuten).

Aber wenn man ganz gemein wäre, würde man hier auch noch Schwarzwasser in den Raum schmeißen.


----------



## mae1cum77 (6. April 2012)

Frage mich, wer da abstimmen durfte? Hätte garnicht vermutet, daß die amerikanische Unter- und vermehrt auch die Mittelschicht Zeit für derartig luxuriöse Probleme haben, zur Zeit. Ist bei den Mitnominierten wirklich ein schlechter Witz, diese Wahl.
MfG


----------



## ΔΣΛ (6. April 2012)

Mal abgesehen davon das die Wahl nicht representativ und seriös ist, finde ich das EA den Titel ansatzweise auch verdient... *Hust* Origin *Hust*


----------



## m-o-m-o (6. April 2012)

Was hat Sony da verloren?

Also ich denke die Bank of America hat "etwas" mehr Schaden angerichtet als EA mit ihren DLCs und Origin. Ich finde es fällt auch ganz allgemein auf, dass recht viele IT-Bezogene Firmen nominiert wurden. Google, Facebook, Apple, Paypal, EA, AT&T, Comcast, Sony, Gamestop, Sprint, die andere Kabelfirma da...


----------



## BikeRider (6. April 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> - die Verbraucher sollten ihnen lieber ihre goldenen Scheinchen vorenthalten.


 Sehe ich auch so.
Ich habe mir bisher noch nichts gekauft, was Origin benötigt.


----------



## nuclear (6. April 2012)

ich finde EA hat auch gute Seiten. Welcher andere Große Publisher hat denn noch den Mut, Indi-Projekte, deren Erfolg nicht sicher ist zu produzieren. Dazu sind es zu nem Großteil auch Hochwertige Produkte und kein Kino-Absahn-Ramsch.

Ich sag nur Mirrors Edge, SSX, Shift oder Dead Space

 Zudem sind sie einer der wenigen die auch stark was für den PC-Markt tun.

Wer von den großen ist denn besser?
Rockstar ist kacke: Lassen einen mehr wie ein Jahr warten für die PC Versionen
Actiblizz: Siehe mein vorheriger post
Sega: Ich wüsste keinen Herausragenden, Titel seit Jahren, wird fast nur noch über die Sonic Marke verkauft.
THQ: Bringt so Dinge wie "Pinguine aus Madagascar" "Udraw". Mit Metro und Darksiders, Zack & Wiki ist die Firma aber noch gut zu bewerten.
SquareEnix: Sehr viel Mittelmäßiges in den letzten Jahren, auch viele enttäuschungen.
Namco: Lange nichts mehr gehört 
Konami/Capcom: Halt die guten Dauerläufer Streetfighter und PES. Ansonsten sehr schwankende Qualitäten, siehe letzte Resident Evil oder Silent Hill.


----------



## Verminaard (6. April 2012)

Aber EA ist doch boese, und UBI auch und Actiblizz noch boeser.

Nur weil die Geld verdienen wollen/muessen.
Man muss ja deren Verkaufsstrategien nicht mitmachen. Wenn mir das Spiel nicht zusagt, ich der Meinung bin, da bekomm ich nicht genug fuer mein Geld oder ich werde abgezockt, bleibt es halt im Regal stehen.
Steam/Origin/Daueronline/DRM etc. haben sich doch die Kunden selbst zuzuschreiben.
Ich kanns nachvollziehen das die Hersteller ihre Produkte schuetzen wollen.
Natuerlich ist da auch eine Gewinnmaximierung mit drinnen mit dem ganzen accountgebundenen Zeugs. Werden die Wiederverkaeufe gemindert. Sowas muss ich halt bei einem Kauf beruecksichtigen, nicht einfach stur drauf loskaufen und dann rumheulen.
Und die Produkte der oben genannten Hersteller brauche ich nicht unbedingt. Wenn die nicht da waeren, wuerd ich auch nicht sterben.
Aber was hier fuer ein Mist abgelassen wird...

Weswegen wird EA nochmal so verteufelt und hat diesen Preis verdient?


----------



## Raeven (8. April 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch EA . Verdiendtermaßen ein schöner Preis fürs Vorstandzimmer. 

Für Deutschland würde ich die GEZ nominieren. Viel Geld ergaunern ,null Gegenwert.


----------



## Lan_Party (8. April 2012)

Raeven schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlichen Glückwunsch EA . Verdiendtermaßen ein schöner Preis fürs Vorstandzimmer.
> 
> Für Deutschland würde ich die GEZ nominieren. Viel Geld ergaunern ,null Gegenwert.



Neee. Wenn dann die GEMA!


----------



## Festplatte (8. April 2012)

Früher war EA noch ein richtig geiles Unternehmen, aber mittlerweile haben sie sich den ersten Platz mehr als verdient! Die AGB´s und vorallem Origin haben mich mittlerweile dazu bewegt, keine EA-Titel mehr zu kaufen und wenn sie noch so gut sind! Ich will doch einfach mal ein Spiel haben was man installiert und sofort spielen kann, ohne sich irgendwo zu registrieren zu müssen!


----------



## Ph!l!pp (8. April 2012)

Naja halte ich für übertrieben....


----------



## Darkfleet85 (8. April 2012)

Bin mit Origin zufrieden, klappt bisher Fehlerfrei, so schlimm kann EA auch nicht sein, immerhin schafft EA tausende Arbeitsplätze. Wenn einer mal einen Mist macht (oder eine Abteilung) muss doch nicht gleich die ganze Firma kacke sein.

Was meinst du mit den AGB's? Hab da wohl nichts mitbekommen...

@Festplatte, dann sag mir doch bitte ein Spiel welches gut ist, und wo du dich nicht registrieren musst?
Du kannst ja irgendwas angeben, spielt doch keine Rolle, ist ja klar dass du einen Spielernamen brauchst 

Verstehe ich nicht, alle melden sich freiwillig bei Facebook an, geben ihr halbes leben preis und motzen sich einen Nicknamen in einem Onlinegame zuzulegen

Ich finde BF3 das beste Spiel momentan, die NFS Reihe war auch gut, BFBC2 war auch der Hammer. Was ist eigentlich euer Problem? Nur wegen Origin? Was ist an Steam besser? War doch genau das gleiche... das böse böse Steam und jetzt ist es plötzlich gut? Ich frage mich was ihr für Spiele zockt...

Wer denkt diese Games sind nicht aus Leidenschaft entstanden hat echt keine Ahnung. Für BF3 kommen auch immer wieder Updates und Patches raus, sogar einen online-Chat support, in welchem man nach 5minuten mit einem Supporter sprechen kann. Einige scheinen wohl die Realität verloren zu haben und wissen nicht welchen Aufwand das bedeutet.

In so einem riesigen Konzern passieren halt mal Fehler, na und? Die Gegenleistung, die Games mit 100ten Stunden spielspass sind es sich wert. Wems nicht passt soll halt solitaire spielen.


----------



## r4mpag3 (9. April 2012)

Danke für die gute beschreibung auch "meiner" Meinung , Bf3 Rockt und die "ewignörgler" sollen von mir aus Mensch ärgere dich nicht Spielen.


----------



## kühlprofi (9. April 2012)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Früher war EA noch ein richtig geiles Unternehmen, aber mittlerweile haben sie sich den ersten Platz mehr als verdient! Die AGB´s und vorallem Origin haben mich mittlerweile dazu bewegt, keine EA-Titel mehr zu kaufen und wenn sie noch so gut sind! Ich will doch einfach mal ein Spiel haben was man installiert und sofort spielen kann, ohne sich irgendwo zu registrieren zu müssen!


 
Die AGBs waren ein Formfehler welchen du in anderen Spielen auch finden würdest - würdest du die AGBS immer durchlesen. Und hier hast du den Fehler auch nur mitbekommen weil es Publik wurde und nicht weil du den Fehler selber in den AGB's gefunden hast. Und Origin ist halt Geschmackssache aber wenn du immer noch Paranoia von wegen Origin = Spyware schiebst solltest du dich mal wieder "updaten". Dass du wegen diesem Kleinkram keine EA Games mehr kaufst ist mir persönlich genauso Wayne wie EA auch. Das Registrieren für Games ist auch nicht unbedingt nur EA zuzuschreiben - in welchem aktuellen Game muss man das nicht? Zu verdanken haben wir es dem Internet und den Raubkopierern ganz einfach. Ausserdem muss man in einem Punktesystem welches Spielername und Stats enthält logischerweise einen Bezug zu einer Person schaffen können (weil die Leute wieder rumheulen wenn die Accounts abhanden kommen) - kommt also logischerweise auch dir zu Gute. Und so schwierig ist es auch nicht eine E-Mailadresse für Games zu erstellen, dazu ein paar falsche Angaben zu machen.
Man kann sich noch stundenlange über die Vor- und Nachteile über diese Registrierungen unterhalten. 

EA schlecht zu reden ist einfach, such mal eine Firma die erfolgreicher gute Games entwickelt und sei dankbar dafür, dass es überhaupt noch einigermassen anständige Titel zum zocken gibt!

Schon alleine die "schlimmste" Firma Amerikas ist ein lächerlicher Titel. Was soll schlimm heissen? Ist EA die Firma, die am meisten Umweltverschmutzung im Jahr 2012 verursacht hat, oder hat die Firma Menschen- und Tierleben auf dem Gewissen? Roden sie Wälder ab? Oder nervten sie nur irrtümlicherweise ein paar Kiddies mit nicht ganz sauberen AGB's und stellen eine nicht "erwünschte" Downloadplattform zur Verfügung?

Ich persönlich finde EA eine guter Spielehersteller mitsamt den besten Games die es mMn in den letzten paar Jahren gab.


----------



## Tergo (9. April 2012)

Versteh ich allerdings nicht ganz, natürlich setzt EA auf dieses ganze DLC system, und aus spielereihen den größten gewinn ziehen, trotzdem kommen viele Top Titel eben von EA (Mass Effect, Battlefield, Need for speed)!


----------



## Sloth (9. April 2012)

So schlimm ist EA nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (9. April 2012)

Für manche schon, die anscheinend die Realität nicht mehr vor Augen haben.

Firmen die Menschen ausbeuten, Firmen die unsere Natur für immer dramatisch schädigen, Firmen die Waffen verkaufen, Firmen die Sekten angehören usw.
vielleicht ist es für ein paar hier die schlimmste Firma die mit IT zu tun hat, aber nicht mal das kann ich verstehen. Jeder kann ein Spiel kaufen oder nicht. Millionen von Leuten gefällt die Arbeit. Das sagt doch schon alles.


----------



## Verminaard (9. April 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Jeder kann ein Spiel kaufen oder nicht.


 
Das ist aber ein großes Problem fuer Einige heute.
Wenn ein Spiel veroeffentlicht wird, die Rahmenbedingungen aber nicht jedem passen, wird ein Spiel entweder generell schlecht gemacht oder es werden die Rahmenbedingungen als Grund angegeben, sich das illegal zu besorgen.
Wenn man einige Posts liest, nicht unbedingt in diesem Thread, kann man ja ganz gut rauslesen wie fixiert manche User sind.
Unbedingt etwas haben wollen, aber nicht das Gesamtpaket. 
Aber man kommt ohne auch nicht aus.
Verstehe ich eigentlich nicht.

Wenn mir etwas an einem Produkt nicht passt, dann kaufe ich es nicht. Punkt.
Auch wenn ich gerne haette, mir aber irgendetwas daran nicht passt, wie Onlinezwang oder sonst irgendwas.

Immerhin sind Spiele nicht etwas lebensnotwendiges, worauf ich ein Anrecht habe.
Wenn der Hersteller diese Spiele nur zu bestimmten Konditionen verkauft, ist das seine Sache. Der Hersteller muss damit leben, das es Einige (Viele?) nicht kaufen. Aber deswegen den Hersteller zu verteufeln?!

Komischerweise hab ich das Gefuehl das sich z.b. in der Automobilindustrie keiner so wirklich darueber aufregt, das die Hersteller an den heutigen Wuenschen und Beduerfnissen der Verbraucher vorbeientwickeln.


----------



## Medcha (9. April 2012)

Wieso muss ich denn immer noch dieses Thema im User-News Überblick auf der Main lesen? Viel unwichtigere Themen gibts wohl nicht. 2 oder 3 Seiten sidn ja ok... aber 7? EA quält keine Menschen und stellt weder Waffen her noch vertreiben sie diese und sind nicht aktiver Teil von politischen Umstürzen ERGO Gibts nix Wichtigeres? EA ist nusch - aber das ist nun wirklich nichts Neues.


----------



## Sloth (10. April 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Für manche schon, die anscheinend die Realität nicht mehr vor Augen haben.
> 
> Firmen die Menschen ausbeuten, Firmen die unsere Natur für immer dramatisch schädigen, Firmen die Waffen verkaufen, Firmen die Sekten angehören usw.
> vielleicht ist es für ein paar hier die schlimmste Firma die mit IT zu tun hat, aber nicht mal das kann ich verstehen. Jeder kann ein Spiel kaufen oder nicht. Millionen von Leuten gefällt die Arbeit. Das sagt doch schon alles.


 Es gibt zwar Freundlicheres als Origin, aber man sollte auch davon absehen, Firmen zu verteufeln, die Waffen produzieren. Es gibt nunmal böse Menschen und die haben Waffen. Man muß sich schützen. Sonst hast du aber Recht.


----------



## kühlprofi (10. April 2012)

Sloth schrieb:


> Es gibt zwar Freundlicheres als Origin, aber man sollte auch davon absehen, Firmen zu verteufeln, die Waffen produzieren. Es gibt nunmal böse Menschen und die haben Waffen. Man muß sich schützen. Sonst hast du aber Recht.


 
Würden keine Waffen produziert hätten diese auch keine Waffen . (Ja dann bastelt sich der Böse eine Steinschleuder oder einen Pfeilbogen..)
Origin ist doch was ganz feines


----------



## Medcha (10. April 2012)

Sloth schrieb:


> Es gibt zwar Freundlicheres als Origin, aber man sollte auch davon absehen, Firmen zu verteufeln, die Waffen produzieren. Es gibt nunmal böse Menschen und die haben Waffen. Man muß sich schützen. Sonst hast du aber Recht.


 Was ist n das für ne, sorry, bescheuerte Argumentation? Weil es Böse gibt, gibt es Waffen? Kaum Menschen brauchen Waffen, Jäger vielleicht. Aber die anderen 235346 Millionen Waffen auf der Welt habne die LEute, weil jemand anderes auch eine hat. Wenn einer anfängt, dann muss eigentlich jeder auch mitziehen - imerhin es geht um Leben und Tod. Das ist auch die Argumentation der NRA für immer mehr Waffen. Wozu braucht man militärische Ausrüstung, außer zum Krieg machen? Ganz mieses Thema. Keiner, der Waffen baut, kann ein reines Gewissen haben. Geht einfach nicht.

@Verminaard
Zwar "Gefällt mir"-Button bereits gedrückt, aber bei dem tollen Posting... Gute Beobachtung mit diesem "Paket". Das Leben wird aber immer in Paketen verkauft, wie manche nicht wissen. Ying und Yang, Tom und Jerry, Beckenbauer und Schwarzenbek, Rechte und Pflichten und der USA Classico: Good cop, bad cop.

Schön, dass das mal einer so nett formuliert hat. Sehr interessantes Thema. 
Meine Beobachtung: Deutschland ist ein defizit-orientiertes und rechte-orientiertes Land. Wie bei den blöden Amis...
Gestern lobte(sie bestand darauf!!!) mich meine Frau, in dem sie sagte, dass ich etwas nicht mache, was sie zum kotzen bringt. Also, andere machen das, ich aber nicht. Geiles Lob. Das nenne ich mal defizit-orientiert.


----------



## Sloth (10. April 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Würden keine Waffen produziert hätten diese auch keine Waffen . (Ja dann bastelt sich der Böse eine Steinschleuder oder einen Pfeilbogen..)
> Origin ist doch was ganz feines


Auch der Gute bastelt sich eine Waffe, denn er muß ja Beute jagen um die Sippe zu ernähren.
Origin hingegen ist optional, niemand wird gezwungen, es zu benutzen. 




Medcha schrieb:


> Was ist n das für ne, sorry, bescheuerte  Argumentation? Weil es Böse gibt, gibt es Waffen? Kaum Menschen brauchen  Waffen, Jäger vielleicht. Aber die anderen 235346 Millionen Waffen auf  der Welt habne die LEute, weil jemand anderes auch eine hat. Wenn einer  anfängt, dann muss eigentlich jeder auch mitziehen - imerhin es geht um  Leben und Tod. Das ist auch die Argumentation der NRA für immer mehr  Waffen. Wozu braucht man militärische Ausrüstung, außer zum Krieg  machen? Ganz mieses Thema. Keiner, der Waffen baut, kann ein reines  Gewissen haben. Geht einfach nicht.


 Damit hat die NRA nicht  vollkommen Unrecht. Stell dir mal eine Stadt vor, von der der  Stadtführer sagt, man solle gewisse Gebiete meiden und nachts drinnen  bleiben, wie New York. Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: In einer  Gesellschaft, wie sie in den USA häufig vorkommt, in der man jederzeit  bedroht werden kann und die Ordnungsmacht ignoriert wird, ist es oft  unabdingbar, eine Waffe bei sich zu führen. Das ist doch klar. In den  USA war es damals so, daß die Menschen das Land schneller erschlossen,  als die Staatsorgane hinterher kamen und somit die Waffe zum Gefährten  eines jeden Einzelnen wurde. Übertragen auf Deutschland hieße das, es  erst garnicht so weit kommen zu lassen. Aber Waffen sind auch das  natürlichste der Welt, fast jedes Tier hat eine.
Zum Krieg:
Man muß den Krieg nicht mögen oder wollen, um eine Armee zu haben.  Allein die Existenz einer Armee kann verhindern, daß ein Feind  angreift. Wenn er es doch tut, so hat man einen Schutz. Die Wahrheit ist  oft unangenehm, sich aber von Träumen einer Welt ohne Waffen irreführen  zulassen führt nur dazu, daß man unterliegt.


----------



## SoF (20. April 2012)

Liistefano schrieb:


> Tja gut das ich schon länger keine EA-Spiele mehr kaufe, mein Geld sehen die so schnell nicht wieder.


 
+1



PC GAMER schrieb:


> sehe ich falsch ?
> Eine Bank verliert gegen EA ?
> Ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt, aber eine Bank ist viel schlimmer als EA.
> 
> ...


 
Um soviel Geld bei einer Bank zu verlieren, musst du es (erstmal besitzen und dann) denen anvertrauen. Wer mit seinem Geld selbst umgehen kann, dieses gewinnbringend anlegt und sich EIGENSTÄNDIG darum kümmert, benutzt die Bank einzig und allein als "Parkhaus". 
Wer Geld durch eine Bank verliert, sollte sich mal selbst fragen, ob er nicht doch einfach zu blöd war um soviel Geld überhaupt zu besitzen...

Da schimpfen alle auf die Banken - habt ihr privat erlebt, dass euch eine Bank das Konto sperrt, weil sie der Meinung ist, ihr habt in einem Forum schlecht über die Bank geredet???
Eine Bank macht das nicht, EA aber schon - die sperren Accounts, wenn man sich in deren Foren falsch äußert etc...

...also echt jetzt EA hat sich den Titel DEUTLICHST härter erarbeitet als die Banken...

Bei Geldgeschäften gehören IMMER 2 dazu um "Geld zu verbrennen"...EA sperrt euch einfach aus, wenn ihr "lästig" seid, zuviel Kritik übt etc - fernab davon ob ihr Spiele legal erworben habt...und jetzt bitte ich alle mit der Meinung "Die Banken sind doch viel schlimmer..." nochmal nachzudenken...


----------

